# Might need to see a behaviorist :(



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I would appreciate some good thoughts!! Vito and I have been fighting some behaviors lately and I found a trainer I feel very comfortable working with.

Here is an old post of mine discussing one of the issues-grass ripping. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=74942
Our solution since has been to avoid any grassy areas. We have been walking, playing in the tennis court, allowing appropriate digging in sand boxes, swimming at the river, interactive toys, etc. I attempted to take him to the park recently and he was right back to the old habit and I can't blame him.

Recently, on our walks, I have noticed that Vito will lunge and chase shadows. He will also do this at the park if a bird flies overhead. Lastly, when we go new places, Vito gets crazy on the leash and obsesses with sniffing. All he wants to do is have his nose to the ground smelling, smelling, smelling. He just has issues relaxing and lowering his arousal levels. I feel like all these issues interfere with having a normal doggy life. 

When I described these problems the trainer did say that there were a couple red flags and she is concerned he *might* be displaying compulsive behaviors. If this is the case, we will have to see a behaviorist. Thank GOODNESS we live in Davis and are SO accessible to many great resources. We meet Monday morning and I hope that whatever is going on can be fixed through the trainer and behavior modification. Either way, when she said it my heart sank. I'm worried.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I would appreciate some good thoughts!! Vito and I have been fighting some behaviors lately and I found a trainer I feel very comfortable working with.
> 
> Lastly, when we go new places, Vito gets crazy on the leash and obsesses with sniffing. All he wants to do is have his nose to the ground smelling, smelling, smelling. He just has issues relaxing and lowering his arousal levels. I feel like all these issues interfere with having a normal doggy life.


I am sending good thoughts to you and Vito.

Honestly, the last issue you mentioned sounds like he might be displaying calming signals. Danny has done the exact same thing when he's gotten spooked. Deep huffing sniffing of the ground.

Here's a link to calming signals, it's not the best, but it makes the point.

http://www.wagntrain.com/BodyLanguage2.htm


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Honestly speaking... I'm not sure if this sounds like he has compulsion or anxiety, or if it just means he has strong hunting instincts. 

If a dog has a strong nose and knows how to use it, he will be more likely to dig in grass because he's trying to get closer to a smell. Or I guess what I should say is my guy will do the same thing. He likes eating grass and I think he picks up scents in the dirt that excite him. Which means he will dig up the grass and either roll in the freshly uncovered dirt or he will uncover and then mark the dirt. 

Then once you let a dog get in the habit of doing this, then he's likely to try to tear into lawns elsewhere. <- Which is why my sister does not want my dog running loose on her lawn. 

What I'm saying is I don't necessarily feel that your dog has issues, unless there are other things going on. Like fear or seperation anxieties, etc..


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> What I'm saying is I don't necessarily feel that your dog has issues, unless there are other things going on. Like fear or seperation anxieties, etc..


I agree. He sounds like he might have normal doggy issues other than the shadows. The shadows chasing concerns me because I know it can escalate from there and I think it is a hard habit to break. I wish you luck!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Megora said:


> Honestly speaking... I'm not sure if this sounds like he has compulsion or anxiety, or if it just means he has strong hunting instincts.
> 
> If a dog has a strong nose and knows how to use it, he will be more likely to dig in grass because he's trying to get closer to a smell. Or I guess what I should say is my guy will do the same thing. He likes eating grass and I think he picks up scents in the dirt that excite him. Which means he will dig up the grass and either roll in the freshly uncovered dirt or he will uncover and then mark the dirt.
> 
> ...


Fostermom: Thank you for the link!

Thank you guys for advice. I hope you guys are right and its just a fun game, or maybe even stress. The weird thing is, he is FANTASTIC in the house. No separation anxieties when we leave, fears, etc. He never destroys a thing, no accidents, and has free roam. The trainer was concerned mainly over the grass ripping and shadow chasing as being compulsive. 

When he rips up the grass he has one goal-to rip up more grass. He doesn't stop to smell and is completely zoned out. There could be a bunch of dogs running by and he has no concern. It is seriously the WEIRDEST thing I have ever seen. It might be an attention seeking behavior since he does get the zoomies and will run to other areas to tear if you chase him. Obviously this is a bad idea so we don't chase. I dunno...it's just weird. 

I want him to enjoy running around but he seems to be on overload 24/7. This is a dog that gets out a lot, and was being raised as a guide dog so he was socialized a lot as a puppy.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

Our late Hannah tore grass, chewed on rocks, sniffed after she dug a hole. I honestly never worried about it. I only worried about the rocks. Always tried to replace the rock with a ball, etc. I truly thought these things were normal. I see our new girl, digging and sniffing like crazy. She chases ants w/her nose... I hate the rock chewing, tho. Digging isn't great either but doesn't really hurt anyone. No shadow chasing. I can see that would be a concern. I'm hopeful (and sending prayers) that it isn't as serious as you think. Think of them as "quirks".


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know, he sounds pretty normal and playful to me. Chasing shadows is a fun thing and sniffing is their way of 'meeting' the world. Doesn't surprise me that he would do it in a new place.

Have you tried interrupting these 'behaviors'? Does he ignore you? Does he pay attention to you, even for a moment? Does he seem irritated by the interruption? Will he stop what he is doing to get a treat?

I think if he allows you to break his concentration, even for a moment, then you are fine, even if he goes right back to what he was doing. If he totally tunes you out or gets irritated, then maybe you need some intervention.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Just wanted to report that we had our session with the trainer and there seems to be no need to see a behaviorist. :bowl: He just has some "special" behaviors we need to work on. But he was responding really well to using the clicker to fix them.  In fact, she said that in time he will make an excellent therapy dog. :crossfing


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

That's great news!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a great update!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Yay! Go Vito!


----------

